# Pocket hand book for visual inspection of aws d1-1



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 مارس 2009)

The inspection requirements for the fabrication and welding of steel structures are very extensive. This Pocket
Handbook has been developed to provide a useful tool for inspectors to carry in their pockets or tool kits so
that selected pertinent portions of the AWS Structural Welding Code—Steel, D1.1/D1.1M:2004, can be easily
referenced at the job site. Underlining is as shown in the code.​


----------



## gearbox (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
.


----------



## امير عباس (21 مايو 2009)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (21 يوليو 2009)

Thank you very much for that effort the god will help you and bless you 

sincerely
jamil a alshahed nama


----------



## جاب الله امان (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
متشكر جدا على المجهود الرائع ده
بس ممكن استاذن اى حد فيكم يبعتلى الملف ده على الاميل الخاص بى لانى الشغل اللى انا فيه ممنوع تحميل اى ملف وكمان انا مش عارف ابعت الملف ده لنفسى على الميل

اسف على الاذعاج
وشكرا


----------



## جاب الله امان (21 يوليو 2009)

اسف ايملى هو
[email protected]
[email protected]

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على الاضافة الجيدة


----------



## العجوري ملك (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

